#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  Куплю шинкун-25

## Gerodot

Куплю шинкун-25 в пилюлях на 3 мес.
Заодно куплю и гургум-7 в пилюлях.
Живу в Москве.
Просьба писать в личку или оставить в этой теме свои координаты.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Какой Гургум 7, их с 4 десятка разных знаю. Кто назначил и по какому поводу? Как-то не очень вяжется назначение. Шингун - согревающее, гургум - охлаждающее.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Какой Гургум 7, их с 4 десятка разных знаю. Кто назначил и по какому поводу? Как-то не очень вяжется назначение. Шингун - согревающее, гургум - охлаждающее.

----------


## Gerodot

Любой гургум-7 или гургум-13.
У меня расстроены ветер и желчь, страдают печень и кишечник, гургум назначал врач, а про шингун-25 я прочел, что он считается лучшим средством при расстройстве ветра.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Ветер (Лун или Хий) бывает связан с Жаром или Холодом. Препараты абсолютно разные. Гургумы, как я писал, не м. б. любыми. Есть для лечения болезней Селезенки (Делууний, mcher), нарушений кровообращения (Цусны, khrag) и пр.. Гургумы 13, тоже разные. Уточните у врача, какая Традиция, например. Глотать наугад не рекомендую.
Вот мои переводы инструкций к лекарствам:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=19907

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Позвоните моей ассистентке Александре, она живет в Ангарске, Вам лекарства любые отправит. Ваш личный выбор. 89500760459.
Вес тела, дозировка? Точное тибетское или монгольское название?

----------


## Gerodot

Вадим, спасибо, но я ищу, кто мог бы мне их продать в Москве.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

8-926-526-9400 Майя Пронкинова. Можно "пробить" её по интернету. Одна из немногих врачей Монгольской Медицины, как и я, у неё эти препараты в Москве есть.

----------


## Gerodot

Вадим, большое спасибо! На днях свяжусь с ней по указанному вами телефону. Еще раз спасибо!

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Если не ответит, она - "Человек Мира", звоните моей ассистентке. С лекарствами не всё так просто, лучше запишитесь к ней на прием, странно, что "врач" Вам лекарств на приеме не дал.

----------


## Gerodot

*Тема закрыта.*

----------

